# mom.implementation ????



## dimis1975

I download updates for my graphic card ( Ati radeon x-800 GTO) and he ask me to download net.framework 2.0 and windows instalation 3.1 to run the updates corect. First i download windows instalation , then the net.framework and finaly i install the updates for my graphic card. When i restart my p.c one window say : 'MOM.Implementation version=2.0.2910.39003 culture=neutral PublicKeyToken=90bagc70f846762e' 
what i suppose to do wrong? Please help me!!??ray:


----------



## FreoHeaveho

These are tied to ATI graphics cards, particularly installations of the Catalyst Control Center, and most often occur when a user installs only .NET framework 2.0. To resolve this error, simply download and install .NET framework 1.1 as well. You can find that here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E3-F589-4842-8157-034D1E7CF3A3&displaylang=en

You'll also want to make sure that you are using the latest graphics drivers for your ATI card.

If, after installing .NET 1.1 you are still getting the error, re-install your Catalyst drivers.

Hope this helps


----------



## rexyy

The following may be of interest in this thread as I have tried installing various .NET framework files to no avail.

A couple of weeks ago I replaced the 9200 series graphics card in my ageing PC with a new 2400 card, (AGP version), and after having problems with flashing lines across the computer’s TV card screen, I have had to reinstall the 9200 card with its software. To date I have not found a way of curing this flashing problem with the new card. (See this Forum’s thread, ‘Video Card Support’ and ‘Require 9200 series Replacement’). 

I tried many different combinations of installing/uninstalling both graphics cards with various drivers and the Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1100 card, (software WinTV 6, 4.6b), but the 2400 card does not want to live with the TV card! After all this messing about and reverting back to the now reinstalled 9200 card, every time on ‘Start Up’ I had been plagued with the ‘MOM.Implementation’ panel coming up. As it appeared to be something to do with installing/uninstalling the Radeon Graphics Card ‘ATI Catalyst Control Centre’; three days ago I decided to try something much simpler. At that time I could not find a way of uninstalling just the CCC on its own, (as had been suggested), so I just reinstalled the entire 9200 series software ‘on top’ of the original. That has now cured the ‘MOM.Implementation’ Start UP problem with no sign of it since after umpteen Start Ups!

In effect I am back where I started a few months ago with the TV card working as it should. I have contacted Hauppauge about the flashing problem but so far they cannot suggest anything more than I already know and have tried. 

My PC is basically a six year old self built machine with an Abit NF7 vs 2 Motherboard with latest drivers running Windows XP Home. Can anyone suggest anything for the 2400 card’s flashing problem, as when installed it appears to be working quite normally provided I don’t use the TV card?

Thanks for any suggestions that may help.


----------



## ejackson21st

I too am getting the MOM.Implementation window at start up and my Catalyst Control Center won't load when I try to set up dual monitors. My computer is a new Dell with ATI 4870 card. It was fine until I loaded Adobe CS4, which prompted me to update my video card drivers. I went to the ATI site, updated the version for Vista 64bit and I've had problems ever since (although I did not know it until several days later when I needed to open the Catalyst Control Center). 

I tried: to restore Windows to earlier date; revert back to previous drivers via device manager; "repairing" the app from Control Panel "Programs"; reinstalling the drivers; insuring that I had NET 1.1; installing the drivers via website diamondmm (a slightly different version #.

At no time will the downloads reach completion before freezing and I get the error window:

"Cannot load file or assembly CLI.Implementation...the system cannot find the file specified".

I also get the flashing lines across the computer screen whenever I'm in a window with many rows of details such as viewing my "Temp Internet Files" or Cookies or lists of downloads making up my Library of music or videos. 

During my multiple attempts to reinstall the drivers, on one occasion I got the message to reinstall?? the drivers from the Dell CD #1 of Software Installed, however, no such CD exists. 

What a pain this has been! When I google this MOM's error message, this tech support forum is the only place even discussing this. So thanks. It's my first day as a member.


----------



## oldputter

I had both the MOM.Implementation error on startup and the CLI.Implementation error when I tried to re-install the software and drivers. I downloaded new drivers from the http://www.ati.amd.com web site - the full install version and tried to install that. That is when I got the CLI.Implementation error.

To finally resolve the issue for me (actually on my daughter's Dell Studio 1535 laptop) I just uninstalled the ATI Catalyst Install Manager using Control Panel - Programs - Uninstall. After that I no longer get the MOM.Implementation error at startup. This should not affect the drivers. I will probably let her use it for a while like this and then see if the install from the download referenced above will work successfully. If not, I will just leave it uninstalled.

I hope that helps someone.


----------



## harjeevan20

i had it and fixed it, it was caused by a faulty .net framework installation
1) i uninstalled ALL ati software including drivers
2) i uninstalled all .net programs in Programs and Features
3) re-install .net framework
4) re-install ati CCC
hope it works for you!

here is the amd/ati site for more info
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/26494-Radeon-MOM-CCC-implementation.aspx


----------

